# Car import changes?



## gkaloy10 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello , 

I know this is a long shot - about 8 months ago I heard that Greece was scrapping the import taxes for foreign cars.

Is it true? Has there been any change in the law? 

Does having a second hand hybrid lower import costs? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe you're right. Hybrids and electric cars are excluded from import tax. However, if it's a regular car, you pay a percent of the car's original sale value based on how much it pollutes, more or less (it's more complicated than that, but that's the basic idea).

*Exception to the exception: if the car is worth more than €16,000 (used) or €20,000 (new) you still have to pay a luxury tax.

If it's coming from outside the EU, there are a LOT more taxes, that's a totally separate issue.

Details here: ????????? ??????????? ????????

(Bear in mind, I'm not a lawyer or accountant or anything! Use this info at your own risk  )


----------



## gkaloy10 (Oct 8, 2011)

cheers!

i found this last night .
europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=IP%2F12%2F349&format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en]EUROPA - Press Releases - Commission slashes unnecessary burden for registering a car in another Member State


----------

